# My New Setup with New Fish



## Buckeyereavis (Jun 20, 2008)

*Do you Like My Fish Tanks?*​
Yes2076.92%No623.08%


----------



## Buckeyereavis (Jun 20, 2008)

Its Been A While Since i have Been Here So Lemme Know What Yall Think... If everyone looks healthy and happy and if i should change Anything


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

looks like we need a picture from a distance of the tank to see overall, but looks great so far


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

but hide the heater


----------



## Buckeyereavis (Jun 20, 2008)

IF YALL DONT LIKE IT TELL ME WHY..SO I CAN FIX IT!!!


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

like i said, I I I like it.. just hide the heater


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

I like your tank and your fish are gorgeous!! :thumb:

But you know the important thing is whether YOU like your tank or not. You, after all, are the one who looks at it everyday!


----------



## bou (Dec 8, 2005)

wow... i change my vote...lol...
your tank look better on that photo...


----------



## Buckeyereavis (Jun 20, 2008)

*bou*
thank you!


----------



## Mikey13 (Apr 1, 2008)

Forgive me if i'm wrong....but something seems very fishy here!!

The first few pics show numerous plants and i think some pieces of slate, and i can't see either of those in the full tank shot???

Is that your actual, updated tank??

That tank looks pretty nice.


----------



## nauTik (Mar 18, 2009)

Mikey13 said:


> Forgive me if i'm wrong....but something seems very fishy here!!
> 
> The first few pics show numerous plants and i think some pieces of slate, and i can't see either of those in the full tank shot???
> 
> ...


I noticed that too haha, very nice tank though.. I love the full tank shot very natural rockwork


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

there is also a background on the full tank shot.


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

:-? wait a minute.. thats right?!?!?! where are the plants??? hmm


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

Its not about if we like your tank, I's what you are happy with, that is a harsh poll question that you gave. What would have been better is

"How can i improve my tank?"


----------



## Buckeyereavis (Jun 20, 2008)

OKAY lol How Can i improve My Tank....

BTW... the tank has no plants in it...only my grow tank does today,,, these pix are the best of what i had! lol!!!! check out my vid!! made it 3 days ago!


----------



## nauTik (Mar 18, 2009)

Buckeyereavis said:


> OKAY lol How Can i improve My Tank....
> 
> BTW... the tank has no plants in it...only my grow tank does today,,, these pix are the best of what i had! lol!!!! check out my vid!! made it 3 days ago!


I just don't get why the tank shot is so diff from the vid and other pix :-?


----------



## Buckeyereavis (Jun 20, 2008)

i took down blk background... rearranged rocks... clearer water and idk maybe cause my tank pic was taken in the dark!
:dancing:


----------



## bou (Dec 8, 2005)

- add a background...
- remove some rock to have one kind of rock or more same shape and color and place it more natural at you can...
- put your plastic plant at the bottom of the rock for small like grass and in the same spot
- take a full tank photo


----------



## gtphale (Oct 12, 2008)

Looks like the same tank just at differant times. Notice the white spots on the rocks. Really like that full tank shot only thing that would make it look awesome is a 3-d background.


----------



## Buckeyereavis (Jun 20, 2008)

3d background... i know i want one soooooooooooooo bad but all you experts and i decided a 55g is too small for one! the white spots are where muscles and clams bedded themselves into the rock when i went to get them from the beach. i saw that and was like... i hate this they are stained...but then i put it in tank......freaking awesome i thought!!!!!

im getting background 2day...a black one...

thank you all for your imput i love it keep it coming!


----------



## gtphale (Oct 12, 2008)

You can get the canyon rock it only sticks out from 1-4 inchs, Thats the one I want to pick up for my 55.


----------



## Buckeyereavis (Jun 20, 2008)

ya, do you have a pic of someones tank with it!!! :thumb:


----------

